

Future Programming Workshop 2015 - mgunes
http://www.future-programming.org/call.html

======
ibdknox
Some really interesting work was presented last year: [http://www.future-
programming.org/2014/program.html](http://www.future-
programming.org/2014/program.html)

I sincerely encourage anyone fiddling with new ideas in programming to submit
a proposal. :)

